

Redis creator on startups, working in Sicily and getting sponsored by VMWare - stefanobernardi
http://www.thestartup.eu/2011/01/an-interview-with-salvatore-sanfilippo-creator-of-redis-working-out-of-sicily/

======
davidw
> It’s hard for me to argue on the large-company employment since VMware is
> like the dream job, since I’m free to develop Redis full time, pretty
> freely, and with the support of some seriously smart guy inside of VMware

This is worth considering. There's an argument that people who really want to
focus on tech should find a good 'sponsor' and just do their thing. Linus
Torvalds is a good example. He's certainly made money over the years and lives
well, and hasn't had to focus on running a company.

~~~
stefanobernardi
That's true, but you actually have to build something outstanding first.

~~~
rabc
or work with someone who likes to do that kind of boring work.

~~~
Facens
Thinking about Mr. Jobs? ;)

------
T_S_
Good insight here.

 _Q. Do you think it’s harder to succeed while living in Italy, and Sicily in
particular?

A. If your target is the world, being here is not a big limit for a
programmer. Most of the interesting things are going on the internet anyway. I
mean, here or in Paris is almost the same. What could do a difference is
instead here or in the bay area._

